
Show HN: Hand gesture recognition in WebXR via Euclidean distance (Handy.js R4) - stewdio
https://stewartsmith.io/handy
======
stewdio
And here’s the repo:
[https://github.com/stewdio/handy.js](https://github.com/stewdio/handy.js)

